# Damn And Blast!



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Trudged through the snow to Sainsburys earlier today.

Struggling to get my rucksack on at the self-service checkout I managed to snag the strap on my SMF300 and the spring bar gave.

Watch flew across the floor and stopped dead.

Had a look when I got home and the pawls were crossed. I've unpicked them and it's vibrating, but no movement from the second hand.

Looks like another one in the 'to be fixed' pile :down:

And if anyone's thinking 'that'll teach you for wearing a vintage watch out on a day like this', well - what else are they for if not to wear?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

How many four letter words can you fit in a six line paragraph? 

Years ago, when parts were readily available for my Accutron, I had decided to change the crystal. The old one had been buffed several times already from years of use and abuse. I get home with my shiny new dome when...crunch...into the brick wall of the garage while carrying a load of groceries. I still fart bubbles from the soap my wife made me eat that day.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Bummer Andy...hope you get it fixed OK.


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Bugger, sorry to hear this. Hope you get it fixed ok.


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Feel for you Andy. Hope you can get it back in shape. Your right though they need to be worn.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Send it down Andy...cover the postage and i'll do it as a favour.

Best PM me first as i have moved

K


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow, scary to see your watch flying across the room Andy!

But.... Very kind of you Keith (good to see you m8).


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

Generous offer from a true gent


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

KEITHT said:


> Send it down Andy...cover the postage and i'll do it as a favour.
> 
> Best PM me first as i have moved
> 
> K


Thanks Keith - that's very generous, and it's good to see you around again.

I'll definitely reimburse you for your time though. Will be in touch when I've dug myself out and things are back to 'normal'.

How did your move go?

We appointed solicitors for ours in the first week in September and we're still waiting for a completion date :down:


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

That'll be in safe hands then. Keith has just repaired an Accutron for me. Thanks m8, it is running just fine.

It is simply amazing how slow conveyancing can be when the market is slack, isn't it?


----------

